
Browsers handle emoji and punycode in different ways - xPaw
https://twitter.com/thexpaw/status/987657468368097281
======
xPaw
Was experimenting with emoji subdomain, and found that a lot of services and
browsers all handle these inconsistently.

Firefox for example does not remove ZWJ from the emoji before converting it to
punycode.

Microsoft Edge considers links that were manually converted to punycode
invalid if they contain characters that Edge strips (like ZWJ and variation
selector). Edge also returns raw emoji string in `location` API instead of
punycode strings.

Safari does a whole lot of interesting things like displaying emoji instead of
punycode in the address bar and use URI encoding in URLs.

Chrome seems to handle all of the cases the best.

